# Appledore Shipyard, Devon. 1852 - 1863



## Stapledon (Sep 8, 2008)

I am looking for information on ships built in or sailed from *Appledore, Devon **between 1852 and 1863*. In particular I am looking for the *Norwood* and any images of her or any facts. She was captained by William *Stapledon* during this period and two of his children were born aboard. Indeed, his third child, James Norwood Stapledon was named after the vessel! Other ships from that time, associated with the Stapledons, are *The Devonshire Lass*, built at the *Richmond Yard in Appledore*, and the *John Patchet*, which sailed to Australia and Batavia.

This is for family History research.


----------



## David Stapleton (Jan 7, 2009)

*David Stapleton*

Hi Stapledon

I am a descendant of John Stapledon (great great grandfather) and James Stapledon (great grandfather, born 1840) of Appledore, Devon, who were cousins of theWilliam Stapledon of your enquiry.

James Stapledon travelled to New Zealand in 1865 as First Mate of the Shaw Savill line immigrant ship Jessie Gilbert. His brother John was Master. John returned to the UK and is buried in Northam Churchyard near Appledore. James left the ship in Dunedin NZ and turned up in Hokitika NZ in the gold rushes where he was First Mate and Master of the brigantine Isabella, and also master of the schooner Flying Cloud which was wrecked at Greymouth NZ in 1867. James died in Hokitika in 1919.

The spelling of the surname changed to Stapleton in the 1870's. James first child, also James (1868-1964), was my grandfather, my father is George (born 1916) and I was born 1949, all in Hokitika.

I have an extensive genealogy of the Stapledon family of Devon and New Zealand. It appears from your family history interest that you might be a relative, so I would be delighted to hear from you and share our information.

I have some information on the ships you mentioned which I will recover from my archives and send to you.

I visited Mariel Stapledon in Littleham by Bideford, Devon, in 2000. She is a direct descendant of the William Stapledon you mentioned, and I recall she had some information onthe ships you enquired about.

Regards

David Stapleton


----------



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

A couple of shipping adverts from The Times (attached) which may be of interest.

regards,
Martin


----------



## Hallcraft (Jun 2, 2010)

I am also looking for information regarding John Stapleton. Not sure if this is the same family though.
Our family information has John being born about 1817 in London. Dont know when he came to NZ. He lived in Wairoa and ran a coastal shipping vessle between Napier and Gisborne. Not sure if he owned the boat or was the captain. He married Kakewahine from Wairoa. 
Does anyone have any information on this John Stapleton please


----------



## JTaunoa (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi, I am also looking for information on John Stapleton who married Kakewahine from Wairoa, Im sure we are looking for the same family member? do you have any information you could share with me


----------

